# Supreme FR 2013, M  -  Federn



## boingboing (11. September 2014)

Hallo,
Da ich mit einem stolzen Trailgewicht von 100kg etwas weit vom Standard liege möchte ich mein Sup mit den passenden Federn ausstatten. Bei der Gabel läufts laut Doku von Fox auf eine gelbe hinaus. Für den Dämpfer habe ich keine Angaben gefunden und wahrscheinlich ist das auch schwer zu pauschalisieren.
Drei oder 4 Federn zu ordern um auszuprobieren, mit welcher der SAG mit möglichst wenig Preload stimmt scheint mir auch keine Lösung.
Auf Erleuchtung hoffende Grüße
Alex


----------



## spank_tobi (11. September 2014)

Ich denke mal, dass du um eine 450er feder nicht drum herum kommst. Allerdings kenne ich auch jmd, der sein v3 mit einer 250er feder und 30-40% sag fährt und der hinterbau trotzdem noch genügend reserven hat. 

Aber wie du schon gesagt hast,man kann sowas schlecht pauschalisieren.

oder kennst du niemanden,  der auch einen 241er Dämpfer hat und dir eventuell mit federn aushelfen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andybass (14. September 2014)

also auf meiner marzocchi feder die 400lbs hat steht 70kg, die 450 fängt bei 77kg an meine ich, also würde ich dir 650 emfehlen


----------



## van_nilles (21. Oktober 2014)

Ist zwar nicht ganz eine Frage zu den Federn, aber wie habt ihr denn euer Fahrwerk abgestimmt?
Interessieren würde mich die Einstellung von (low-/highspeed) Druckstufe und Zugstufe von Fox DHX RC2 und VAN RC2...


----------



## the-twelve (26. Mai 2015)

Ich will nochmal auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurückkommen... Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr denn bei welchem Gewicht im Fox DHX R/RC2/RC4?


----------



## Andybass (31. Mai 2015)

vll hilft es dir: 
ich fahre keinen fox, aber mein rocco R hat ne 450 Feder und ich wiege 77kg nicht fahrfertig, ist dann schon auf der strafferen seite die einstelung, habe dafür aber selten durchschläge.


----------



## peeeti (2. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr mit so 95kg Trailgewicht ne Grüne Titanfeder bei der FOX 40 und hinten im CCDB ne 500 Titanfeder. Je nachdem wie man die den Dämpfer mit Compression einstellt gibt es eigtl keine Durchschläge... am Sonntag erst mit dem Dämpfer rumgespielt wegegn der neuen Feder.


----------



## Fekl (4. Juni 2015)

An Setups bin ich auch interessiert  Ich wiege ca. 76-77kg inkl. Helm und Schonern und habe die standardmäßige 300er Feder (M Rahmen) in meinem Fox DHX RC2. Am Anfang ist er immer ziemlich durch den Federweg gerauscht -> Druckstufe halb rein drehen und er sackt schon nicht mehr so weg. Bei etwas stumpferen Sprüngen/Drops ist er mir dann ein paar mal Durchgeschlagen -> Druck im Piggy von 125 auf 150 PSI erhöht. Irgendwie erschien er mir aber gerade im Vergleich mit nem Kona Entourage von nem Kumpel immernoch zu wenig progressiv. Hab den Piggy Druck jetzt nochmals auf 175 PSI erhöht und 6 Klicks LSC drin. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so plüsch, mal sehen wie sich das so schlägt.


----------



## spank_tobi (6. Juni 2015)

Also ein bekannter hatte bei seinem v3 sogar nur eine 250er Feder drin. Ich schätze, dass er fahrbereit so um die 75kg gewogen hat. Er hatte nie durchschläge oder sonstiges gehabt. Verbaut hatte er einen rc4.

Ich selber habe einen moto c2r mit booster und 450er Feder verbaut. Fahrfertig würde ich mich so auf 80-85kg schätzen. 
Fahrwerk ist recht straff eingestellt, aber Verzicht auf "Komfort".


----------



## Fekl (7. Juni 2015)

Update: mit 175 PSI Boostvalve Druck verhärtete der Dämpfer am Ende stark. Bin wieder zurück zu 150 PSI und momentan 7 Klicks LSC (wird bestimmt im Park noch mehr).


----------

